# body groomer



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

looking for a all in one hair groomer, one that shaves your head, does body hair and trims beard...anyone know any good links to cheap ones?


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

I just use my Remington and put different guards on.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

stuboy said:


> I just use my Remington and put different guards on.


does it do everything, been looking at argos, but not sure what will shave my head wil also do my chest and balls


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

if your title said female body groomer, id recommend me..


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

http://www.boots.com/en/Wilkinson-Sword-Quattro-Titanium-Precision-Razor_54712/

Good for everything apart from your head. Do me balls regularly with it, also one of the bast razors I've had for shaving, better than the Gillette Mach stuff imo.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Best clippers Iv ever had are Wahl Super Tapers. Been using the same set for years, they are dogs bollox. Get a few guards and youre sorted for life. Bought cheap clippers in the past and its a false economy, they just die after a year and you gota buy a new set.


----------



## Themanthatcan (Aug 3, 2012)

I use a king of shaves one, does a pretty decent job for me.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

barsnack said:


> looking for a all in one hair groomer, one that shaves your head, does body hair and trims beard...anyone know any good links to cheap ones?


Don't get a cheap one, i did once and it looked like i had been fighting with Freddy Krueger and then fallen into an industrial shredder.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

go seperate with head/face and bodygroomers


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i have an itrim had it years starting to pull my hair out rather than trim. Gonna ask for a phillips for christmas i think


----------



## UKLifter88 (Sep 19, 2011)

http://www.google.co.uk/products/catalog?hl=en&q=philips+QG3270&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&biw=1440&bih=785&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=13307450560710352253&sa=X&ei=RRklUJmWJ4iH0AXK4IGoCg&ved=0CFwQ8wIwAQ

This what I got (got from Argos at the time). Its badass, has all the bits and bobs and does everywhere. A lithium battery is a must with wireless shavers / clippers as old nicad batteries are crap. I do my hair, face and pubes all at once. You can also run it for well over an hour


----------



## Porkchop (May 24, 2012)

> This what I got (got from Argos at the time). Its badass, has all the bits and bobs and does everywhere. A lithium battery is a must with wireless shavers / clippers as old nicad batteries are crap. I do my hair, face and pubes all at once. You can also run it for well over an hour


Hope you do your hair and face first lol


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

I was gonna start a thread like this. Been looking for a beard trimmer as I like to have short stubble, I never wet shave. But also need something that will do body hair.

Anymore suggestions?


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

I used the babyliss i-stubble for my face, use clippers for my head as it takes too long with the i-stuvvle.


----------



## The Guvnor (May 17, 2010)

Had a babyliss i-stubble but after a while the battery does not hold a charge so not great.

Saw some recommendations for a wahl and went with one and tbh it is much better.

As for a razor downstairs - I definitely don't have the minerals for that! Something about a sharp blade running over the boys does not excite me!


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

Aye my battery ain't to great so he stays plugged in during my shave


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

My missus is a hair dresser and i use her Wahl Ion Pro Mini Clippers, bloody expensive but they are the absolute dogs danglies. Never get any of those nasty nicks you get with cheaper trimmers and it get's super close without a guard on.

If i didn't have access to those through my wife i would still buy a set out of my own pocket because i know how good they are.

Can't beat Wahl imo.


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

Nice one sharpy will get myself some of those bad boys


----------



## moreplates (Aug 27, 2012)

gillete mach 3 with sensor is the best to shave your head.. about shaving the chest or balls.. i dont have enough info. use the same blade. it wont hurt


----------

